

Happy 9/10/11 - zoowar

Happy 9/10/11
======
ColinWright
It's 2011/09/10 here 8-)

Actually, that makes me think. I lived and worked through the Y2K time, and I
was involved in helping convert/examine some code to make sure it was Y2K
compatible.

Many of the programmers I see today weren't programming at that time, and at
least one was found to be saved dates as a 2 digit string. He honestly
couldn't see what the fuss was - the code won't be running in the year 2999 -
why should he care?

I wonder how much of that type of thinking will creep back into the industry,
and whether it really will matter. I, for one, think that computers and
programming will have evolved into something completely different by 2999.

The problem(s) that surface will be different, but probably only in detail.

------
justatdotin
oh, it's 10/9/11 here ...

